
Do you believe Michael Cohen is turning into a Stoic? - donjohnr
https://donaldrobertson.name/2018/12/12/the-stoic-philosophy-of-michael-cohen/
======
jasonhansel
Of course, if Michael Cohen were _completely_ like the Socrates of Plato's
Apology, he would have spent more time insulting the judges and criticizing
democracy. (It's also worth noting that Plato and Epictetus disagreed on a
number of issues.)

